# What am I??



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

A project I finished the other day... just wounder if you know what it is???










Sorry for the pic I took it with a cell camera...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Time machine?


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

The after-affect of stuffing a grenade in the grille of a Kenworth???


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

You are a CUMMINS 12 valve possibly a 24 valve bad angle. What kind of project you workin on new cam shaft?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

pheaz said:


> You are a CUMMINS 12 valve possibly a 24 valve bad angle. What kind of project you workin on new cam shaft?


Good one!!

24 valve had a leaking timing case gasket.. had to remove the cam shaft to remove the case. funny thing is the meth hood to remove the cam shaft is cut 1/2 inch wooden dowels and press into lifters.... crazy no special tool for it just wood and rubber bands.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Any prizes given to the closest guess here


----------

